# Reversing loop?



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

In my future layout I'm considering a loop in order to turn the trains around. Can this be done using track power?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes it can be done, 
If you are using regular track power then you can use diodes- see this exellent page: http://girr.org/girr/tips/tips3/reversing_tips.html 
You will need to reverse the power once the train is on the loop. 

If you are using DCC, then a reverse loop module can be used. An I belive this works automatically- something like the Massoth DiMax Reverse Loop module. 

Alec.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Alec, I can always count on this board to come back with excellent responses!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Just read through it... A bit overwhelming but I think I've got it. Hopefully this winter I can test this out in the living room! LOL


----------

